# Form FLR (M) maintenance help!



## BethM (Jul 8, 2012)

This may be a really stupid question, but I have just got back from a immigration advisor who checked my marriage visa application, I had not completed the maintenance section on page 26 as my husband meets the financial requirements and my interpretation of the questions means that we don't need to answer this section. It states:

SECTION 7B - MAINTENANCE
You only need to complete this section if you do not need to meet the financial requirement or were granted leave to enter/ remain as a partner before the 9th July 2012.

However the advisor said I must complete it.....do I ignore advice of someone who is a professional? Or am I not reading it correctly and the advisor is correct? 

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Skippy75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Beth

You need to complete the section as you will not be granted a visa if you do not demonstrate that your partner is assessed as financially capable of supporting you, as you will not be entitled to any public funds.


----------



## BethM (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! Even though he meets the financial requirements with his Salary?


----------



## Skippy75 (Sep 24, 2012)

You need to complete all the sections - the UKBA staff follow a bouncing ball. You effectively have to make it easy for them to approve your application. If you make them 'think' a bit more, there is a very real potential your visa will be held up. My experience was that I provided them as much information as possible so they know you are legitimate and can easily go without public funds for the two years.

I know when I went for my interview, I didn't have my fiancee visa application number (I had everything else!) and they said my application my be held up for that reason alone - I was dumbfounded as it was a number UKBA gave me!

So it's better to be safe than sorry - last thing you want is to be held up if they ask you to resubmit!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would wait until Joppa or someone with experience replies to your thread. To me it reads as if this section is only to be completed by someone who is applying for FLR under the old rules or someone who is exempt from the financial requirements under the new rules eg someone who is in receipt of DLA or carers allowance, but I am not an expert.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BethM said:


> This may be a really stupid question, but I have just got back from a immigration advisor who checked my marriage visa application, I had not completed the maintenance section on page 26 as my husband meets the financial requirements and my interpretation of the questions means that we don't need to answer this section. It states:
> 
> SECTION 7B - MAINTENANCE
> You only need to complete this section if you do not need to meet the financial requirement or were granted leave to enter/ remain as a partner before the 9th July 2012.
> ...


Have read this section twice now and changed mind ........ to my mind it reads that you complete this section if you do NOT NEED to meet the financial requirements. People on disability allowance DO NOT NEED to meet the financial requirements and therefore would complete this section. The OP's husband presumably DOES NEED to meet the financial requirements and therefore does not need to complete this section IMHO. .... its a badly worded phrase though.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have looked at the online form and the financial and maintenance is in two sections, 7a for people who are required to meet the financial requirement and then 7 b for people who are not required to meet the financial requirement. I agree with the OP and in the same position I would have opted not to complete 7b unless I am under the old rules or I am under the new new rules but in receipt of a disability benefit..
However Crawford is much more experienced than me and I would never go against the advice given


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

However I see now we agree


----------



## BethM (Jul 8, 2012)

Great! Thanks all for your help! Im glad it wasn't me just bring a bimbo, it's not very clear at all! However makes me doubt my £50 for document checking was not well spent!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

cc9 said:


> However I see now we agree


....... thought we did


----------

